# BNR32 Trust/Greddy Power Steering Pulley



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

I am after the PS pulley only, I know you can buy the kit but I don't want the whole lot


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Are you not running R33/34 pump?

BTW...not easy to find. Try Yahoo auctions, one may turn up


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Sadly not no dude, happy with mine at the moment but I have a little bit of damage on the current pulley which is destroying belts


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

some one yahoo (new) its 10,000 yen , set


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

matty32 said:


> some one yahoo (new) its 10,000 yen , set


Would you have a link matty? I have looked but cant see it


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

updated: had a check it sold.

so yeah  the kit is the only way. 25,000 yen i think.


----------

